# keeping ammonia out of my tank



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

is there something I can buy that keeps ammonia out of my tank? How much is it and where can I buy it?


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

White Diamond Filter Media. For use with Marineland Bio Wheel filters


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

i dont use those type of filters. I use magnum 350 canister filters by marineland.


----------



## SteelGluer (Feb 20, 2003)

How about ammonia carb.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

how do i do use that? is that filter media or something. How do I put it in my filter?


----------



## SteelGluer (Feb 20, 2003)

yea its a mixter of charcaol and amonia chips


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

You don't keep it out of your tank, unless you don't put any fish in it. In a healthy tank ammo chips and all those other products aren't needed.


----------



## SteelGluer (Feb 20, 2003)

ammonia is what is givin off threw a fishes gills when it as to say exhales.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

I woulndnt worry about it if you have an established tank and you do your usual maitenance tehn things should be ok


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

SteelGluer said:


> ammonia is what is givin off threw a fishes gills when it as to say exhales.


 You mean carbon dioxide. Last time I checked that's what animals produce as waste when they breathe. Ammonia is from other "waste" products.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

With enough bio filtration you will have very minimal ammonia, I dont use any chemical filtration and have ammonia tests near 0 consisitantly


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> SteelGluer said:
> 
> 
> > ammonia is what is givin off threw a fishes gills when it as to say exhales.
> ...


Fish also give off ammonia via the gills. As blood is carried through the gill filaments, ammonia (and carbon dioxide) is exchanged to the water and oxygen is absorbed.

I agree with the others... the best way to keep ammonia out of your tank is to control ammonia spikes caused by overfeeding, overstocking, misuse of meds/chemicals, etc. Let the nitrifiers do their job.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Biowheels


----------

